# Sanctuary



## Sukerkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Just in case there are some who have not yet heard of this great new series that has sprung from the Web, here's something of a 'teaser' for Sanctuary:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rWW27HtSCGA

Amanda Tapping as her brunette self and with an English accent (well, she is an Essex girl after all ) is just one of the attractive things about this sci-fi monster drama.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2008)

Very interesting show indeed... have to try and catch it sometime here on this side of the pond... I haven't seen it advertised in my area... yet. 

Thanks


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's where to find the shows 'home':

http://www.sanctuaryforall.com/News.php


----------



## Blindside (Nov 12, 2008)

You can view full webepisodes on the sci fi channel website.

http://www.scifi.com/rewind/?sid=725622

Looks like the pilot and I think one other episode have already been taken off.

I can't say I think its a great show, but it has some promise.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2008)

I was hoping for a Logan's Run thing!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey we have that on Scifi channel. I think it comes on every Friday.

Sukerkin I think its cool it came from Webisodes it shows that even Amateurs can make it to the big leagues. Also the show is really cool.:uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 12, 2008)

You can also find more (and watch episodes as they show) at my newly found favorite website here.  It's completely free, and has been approved by "Reader's Digest"-  no worries on viruses.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read about Hulu in the paper today. Looks useful!


----------

